# Looking for IT job on the Costa.



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently looking into moving back to Spain and am hoping to find a role within IT-infrastructure administration, Help Desk or Customer Support.

Being a 27 years old, bi-lingual [German/English, basic Spanish for now] IT-specialist with about 10 years professional experience, I hope that it shouldn't take too long to find a suitable job?

How's the situation within the IT sector at the moment? 
Are you aware of any sites or companies that are currently looking for IT or support staff?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Which Costa?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Which Costa?


you beat me to it!


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, sorry! I was refering to the costa del sol 

Though, I wouldn't be picky if the right opportunity came along somewhere else in Spain.
It's just that I've been working on the costa del sol before and really enjoyed the area.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Very few proper IT jobs down here. You could scrape a living being self employed doing IT support locally for home users and small businesses (I make half a living half-heartedly doing small business support, couldn't really pay SS, accountant and live a decent life on the proceeds though!) if you were really committed and advertised heavily. Occasionally there are jobs in the Sur in English for IT staff (need to be able to do everything kind of job where you need 1st, 2nd & 3rd line support knowledge along with some web dev, seo skills and they pay minimum wage!)

Most of the employment agencies down here you find online don't exist any more or list fantasy jobs to harvest your CV. 

Your best bet is to head off to Gibraltar and into the online gaming/banking world I'm afraid, plenty of IT work there and pays well but it does mean you are in Gib and in the ratrace again!


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> Very few proper IT jobs down here. You could scrape a living being self employed doing IT support locally for home users and small businesses (I make half a living half-heartedly doing small business support, couldn't really pay SS, accountant and live a decent life on the proceeds though!) if you were really committed and advertised heavily. Occasionally there are jobs in the Sur in English for IT staff (need to be able to do everything kind of job where you need 1st, 2nd & 3rd line support knowledge along with some web dev, seo skills and they pay minimum wage!)
> 
> Most of the employment agencies down here you find online don't exist any more or list fantasy jobs to harvest your CV.
> 
> Your best bet is to head off to Gibraltar and into the online gaming/banking world I'm afraid, plenty of IT work there and pays well but it does mean you are in Gib and in the ratrace again!



... I really miss the Gib border queue! 
But seriously, I'm looking for a permanent role as I have a small family to support.
We've saved up some money but getting into self employment would be too risky for now.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm with Shiny on this one - your best bet by far is Gibraltar.


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

It really IS bad right now.
Took me 2 weeks back in 06/07 to get a job in Gib.
Even now, I get shedloads of calls and emails offering jobs all over the place - except for Spain or Gibraltar.

I can call myself lucky if I even get a reply or feedback of some sort from Gib based companies.
Well, I guess I'll keep trying 'til something suitable comes up.


----------



## stebutty (Apr 6, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> Very few proper IT jobs down here. You could scrape a living being self employed doing IT support locally for home users and small businesses (I make half a living half-heartedly doing small business support, couldn't really pay SS, accountant and live a decent life on the proceeds though!) if you were really committed and advertised heavily. Occasionally there are jobs in the Sur in English for IT staff (need to be able to do everything kind of job where you need 1st, 2nd & 3rd line support knowledge along with some web dev, seo skills and they pay minimum wage!)
> 
> Most of the employment agencies down here you find online don't exist any more or list fantasy jobs to harvest your CV.
> 
> Your best bet is to head off to Gibraltar and into the online gaming/banking world I'm afraid, plenty of IT work there and pays well but it does mean you are in Gib and in the ratrace again!


Hi all,

Can anyone suggest a decent recruitment agent in Gib? I heard a lot where rouge?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

stebutty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone suggest a decent recruitment agent in Gib? I heard a lot where rouge?


Assuming you use the same username everywhere, I believe I recommended a company to you (on A N Other Forum) back in May last year. Did you contact them, interested to hear your feedback if you did?


----------



## stebutty (Apr 6, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> Assuming you use the same username everywhere, I believe I recommended a company to you (on A N Other Forum) back in May last year. Did you contact them, interested to hear your feedback if you did?


Hi yes I did contact them. They did get back to me but, I decided not to go for a move after all. I wondered, now a year later, how things are IT wise in Gib and is the company in question still the best to go for?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

In my experience I would say yes, pretty sure that they still have plenty of IT roles.. maybe get back in touch if you are more serious about moving this time round?


----------

